# specialist doctor assessment



## anr (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi 
I have finished my DMRD (Radiology) from Gulbarga, India..we have already applied for 176 PR visa , we have even got a state sporsorship from ACT state (based on my wife's skills)
My question is since I am already a specialist, I understand I have to go through AMC specialist procedure...I have two questions:
a) Do I still need to give AMC I or AMC 2 exams
b) How much time does the assessment take...
Would really appreciate if any of you have already gone through this experience...and is willing to share it..
Thanks in advance


----------

